# Welche Fische kommen in den Teich?



## Chris2456 (21. Sep. 2009)

Hallo,

ich wollte wohl Fische , die nicht so groß werden. (so wie goldfische)
und eine kleinere art. (bis 10cm)
könnt ihr mir welche auflisten.
und ich höre immer von den __ muscheln, die sieht man doch gar nicht und was bringen die?

und wieviele fische passen in den teich?  sie sollten keine räuber sein und vielleicht sogar allesfresser sein.


----------



## axel (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische kommen in den Teich?*

Hallo Chris

Goldehlritzen, Moderlischen und Gründlinge.
Eventuell Bitterlinge , die benötigen dann aber Muscheln damit sie sich vermehren können .
Ich würd sagen 12 Fische . Die vermehren sich sowieso wie die Karnikel .

lg
axel


----------



## groogle (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische kommen in den Teich?*

Hallo chris2456,

Teichmuscheln sind ein prima Biofilter mit bis zu 40 l/h pro Muschel. Sie müssen sich aber, in Sand oder ganz feinem Kies einbuddeln können. Für die Überwinterung brauchen sie mindestens 80 cm Wassertiefe. Zum fortpflanzen die Bitterlinge.


----------



## JoergK (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische kommen in den Teich?*

Hi groogle,

guckst Du hier

__ Muscheln filtern nicht und machen keine Teiche sauber! 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## groogle (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische kommen in den Teich?*

Hallo Jörg,

o.k. streiche das mit dem Filter habe ich wohl falsch verstanden. 

Danke für die Info.

Gruß

groogle

P.S.: Aber da sie doch Schwebealgen aus dem Wasser "heraus frisst" (möchte jetzt nicht wieder filtern schreiben) :?


----------



## heiko-rech (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische kommen in den Teich?*

Hallo,

4 Goldfische hast du ja schon und 6 Lieschen. Beides Fische, die nichts leiber tun als sich zu vermehren. Wenn man dann bedenkt, wie groß goldfische werden können...

Daher würde ich dir noch zu zwei Sonnenbarschen (2 Männchen!) raten. Das klappt bei mir sehr gut, kein Nachwuchs Dann wäre der Teich meiner Meinung nach aber auch schon voll.

Die __ Sonnenbarsche sollten sich aber auch aus dem Weg gehen können. Sie rangeln schon mal, aber meistens kommen sie gut miteinander aus.

Du schreibst zwar, dass du keine Räuber willst, aber das ist die beste Art den Nachwuchs zu vermeiden. 

Wie es in so kleinen Teichen, wie wir sie haben mit anderem Getier aussieht, wenn Goldfische und __ Barsche drin sind, kann ich noch nicht sagen. Mein Teich ist auch neu.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## bodo61 (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische kommen in den Teich?*



groogle schrieb:


> Hallo chris2456,
> 
> Teichmuscheln sind ein prima Biofilter mit bis zu 40 l/h pro Muschel. Sie müssen sich aber, in Sand oder ganz feinem Kies einbuddeln können. Für die Überwinterung brauchen sie mindestens 80 cm Wassertiefe. Zum fortpflanzen die Bitterlinge.



Ne, anders rum.  Die Bitterlinge nutzen die __ Muscheln zur Fortpflanzung, sozusagen als Hotel für ihre Brut.


----------



## heiko-rech (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische kommen in den Teich?*

Hallo,


groogle schrieb:


> Teichmuscheln sind ein prima Biofilter mit bis zu 40 l/h pro Muschel.



Ist mir jetzt erst aufgefallen.

Ich weiß nicht, wieviele Stunden __ Muscheln täglich so filtern, gehen wir mal von 12 Stunden aus, so ergibt sich also eine Wassermenge von 480L am Tag. Das erscheint mir nahezu lächerlich wenig, wenn man das als Filterleistung ansieht. Auf die Spitze getrieben bedeutet das, man braucht 25 Teichmuscheln in einem 2.000L Teich um das Wasser alle zwei Stunden einmal zu filtern. Zugegeben, sehr Theoretisch

Aber setz mal die 40L je Stunde in die Relation zum Teichvolumen, dann denke ich ist das wirklich kaum ein ernstzunehmender Beitrag für klares Wasser. 

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## groogle (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische kommen in den Teich?*

Hallo zusammen,

immer diese Montage.... , sonst gibt es noch , von allen Seiten...

ich verweise jetzt einfach mal hier drauf:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/23754/?q=muschel


Gruß

groogle


----------



## CoolNiro (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische kommen in den Teich?*



> Ne, anders rum.  Die Bitterlinge nutzen die __ Muscheln zur Fortpflanzung, sozusagen als Hotel für ihre Brut.
> __________________
> mfg Bodo



Auch falsch. __ Bitterling und Muschel leben in Symbiose,
d.h. beide haben etwas davon. Der Bitterling nimmt
als Dank für die Bereitstellung der Brutstätte den
Muschelnachwuchs (Glochidien) mit.



> Hi groogle,
> 
> guckst Du hier
> 
> ...



Auch wenn Muscheln nicht filtern, sondern filtrieren,
tragen Sie sehr wohl zur Verbesserung der Wasserqualität
bei, da Sie das Wasser von Giftstoffen reinigen.

Wers genauer wissen will:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Große_Teichmuschel
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bitterling

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich Muscheln nur empfehlen,
allerdings erst ab einer Teichgrösse im 5-stelligen Liter
Bereich und entsprechendem Bodengrund. Meine ältesten
Muscheln sind inzwischen 7 Jahre alt. In Teichen mit
weniger Volumen kommt es auf lange Sicht mit Fischen
und Muscheln meistens zu Problemen.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Chris2456 (22. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische kommen in den Teich?*

bis welche größe fressen denn __ sonnenbarsche die fische o. den nachwuchs?


----------



## heiko-rech (22. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische kommen in den Teich?*

Hallo,

so genau kann ich dir das nicht sagen. Aber ein Sonnenbarsch wird ja nicht sehr groß. Er wird also höchstens die sehr kleinen, neu geschlüpften Jungfische fressen können. Wenn du also schon ein Nachwuchsproblem hast, wird dir da ein Sonnenbarsch keine Hilfe mehr sein.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## CoolNiro (23. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische kommen in den Teich?*

Hallo Chris,



> Aber ein Sonnenbarsch wird ja nicht sehr groß


bis 30 cm ? 

ich würde Dir zum __ Scheibenbarsch (Enneacanthus chaetodon),
einer kleinbleibenden Art der __ Sonnenbarsche raten.
Werden nur 10 cm groß und fressen den Laich, aber lassen
geschlüpfte Fische nach meiner Erfahrung in Ruhe.
Habe 2 Männchen im Teich die sich diesen reviermäsig
zur Hälfte teilen und den Nachwuchs bis auf einige wenige
jedes Jahr gut regulieren.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## heiko-rech (23. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische kommen in den Teich?*

Hallo,


CoolNiro schrieb:


> bis 30 cm ?



Vielleicht sollten wir hier etwas genauer werden, meinen Büchern nach wird der grüne Sonnenbarsch (der ja einer der meist gehaltenen und verkauften __ Sonnenbarsche ist) bis max 15cm. Auch auf dieser Seite:

http://www.sonnenbarsche.info/cyanellus.htm

wird das ebenfalls so beschrieben.

Welche Art wird denn 30cm? 

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## CoolNiro (23. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische kommen in den Teich?*



> Vielleicht sollten wir hier etwas genauer werden, meinen Büchern nach wird der grüne Sonnenbarsch (der ja einer der meist gehaltenen und verkauften __ Sonnenbarsche ist) bis max 15cm. Auch auf dieser Seite:
> 
> http://www.sonnenbarsche.info/cyanellus.htm
> 
> ...



31 cm? Hast Du die Seite überhaupt selbst gelesen ?



> (der ja einer der meist gehaltenen und verkauften Sonnenbarsche ist)



Wo steht das ?

Der Lepomis cyanellus kann im Teich nur bedingt überwintern,
da gibt es besser geeignete Vertreter der Sonnenbarsch
Familie. 



> Vielleicht sollten wir hier etwas genauer werden



Bitte mach das mal, Heiko , genauer informieren, dann schreiben bitte 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## heiko-rech (23. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische kommen in den Teich?*

Hallo,


CoolNiro schrieb:


> Wo steht das ?



Zitat:
Im Aquarium und im Teich erreichen die Tiere meist nur eine Größe von 15 - 20 cm. In der Natur hingegen können sie bis zu 31 cm (12 in) groß werden.

Wr reden doch von Gartenteichen oder? Also zu erwartende Größe laut dieser Quelle 15-20cm


Zitat Wikipedia:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grüner_Sonnenbarsch

Die Fische erreichen meist eine Größe von 15-20 cm, können aber in Ausnahmefällen bis zu 31 cm groß werden.

Wobei wir wieder bei einem ähnlichen Thema wie beim Stör oder __ Wels wären, geht man nun von der durschschnittlichen Größe aus, oder von den wie die Quellen schreiben eher selten vorkommenden Maximalwerten?


Gruß

Heiko


----------



## heiko-rech (23. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische kommen in den Teich?*

Hallo,

zum __ Scheibenbarsch finde ich in diesem Buch übriges die Angabe, dass er nicht bei Temperaturen unter 8° überwintern soll. Ähnliche Angaben werden beim grünen Sonnenbarsch gemacht. Du schreibst, dass der grüne nicht so leicht zu überwintern wäre. Das würde doch dann auch auf den Scheibenbarsch zutreffen oder sehe ich das falsch? Wie sind da deine Erfahrungen? 

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## CoolNiro (23. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische kommen in den Teich?*

Hallo Heiko,

ob ein Teich nun dem Aquarium gleich kommt,
oder der "Natur" hängt von seiner Größe und
seiner Beschaffenheit ab. Da sollte man sich
nicht total auf die Größenangaben verlassen.
Manche meiner Fische sind inzwischen viel
größer als die "Bücher" versprechen, andere
wiederum erreichen die "zu erwartende"
Größe nie.

Meine 2 Scheibenbarsche überwintern seit
4 Jahren bei mir im Teich. Ich finde sie echt
perfekt, da Sie nicht größer als ca. 10cm
werden. Mann sieht Sie den ganzen Tag nicht.
Erst in der Dämmerung schwimmt jeder behäbig
seine Teichhälfte ab.

Die "Winterhärte" bei den Sonnenbarsch
Arten hängt auch davon ab aus welchem
Teil des amerikanischen Kontinents sie
kommen. Meine 2 sind laut Aussage vom
Händler Nachzuchten von in Deutschland
im Teich lebenden Tieren. Darum können
Sie wahrscheinlich niedrigere Temperaturen
vertragen.

Gegen den grünen Sonnenbarsch sprechen
für mich die extreme Gefrässigkeit, so wird
er zumindest beschrieben und sein größer
angelegtes Maul in das auch __ Kleinfische passen. 

Ausprobieren und Erfahrungen welche die
richtige Art ist muß aber wahrscheinlich
jeder für sich selbst. Man sollte nur nicht
vergessen, daß es nicht gerade leicht ist
bei der Wahl des Falschen Ihn wieder aus
dem Teich zu bringen.

Gruß
Andy


----------

